# Plastic bayonet bulb holder?



## _simon_ (Nov 27, 2007)

I'm after the type you can screw into the top of a viv. Just a plastic one as it's for a reflector bulb. Anyone know where these are sold? I've tried B&Q, homebase and maplins. I've seen them on ebay but postage is the same price as the actual fitment!


----------



## adamobie1 (May 27, 2009)

*Bulb fittings*

Have you tried screwfix, focus? They should be a standard shelf item, failing that have you not got a local Rep shop near, that may even supply the kit with cable and plug.


----------



## _simon_ (Nov 27, 2007)

Just checked and there is a focus 4 miles away. Got a screwfix as well but I've never been in one, always thought it was trade only?


----------



## adamobie1 (May 27, 2009)

*Screwfix Direct*

Hi,
I've ordered online from screw fix direct in the past, so should be the same in one of there shops. Try them, if there close. There is nothing to loose.

Hope you get it sorted

:2thumb:


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

_simon_ said:


> I'm after the type you can screw into the top of a viv. Just a plastic one as it's for a reflector bulb. Anyone know where these are sold? I've tried B&Q, homebase and maplins. I've seen them on ebay but postage is the same price as the actual fitment!


 
B&Q do the bayonet screw in holders, i've bought a fair few from my local one.


----------



## _simon_ (Nov 27, 2007)

Meko said:


> B&Q do the bayonet screw in holders, i've bought a fair few from my local one.


Maybe they were out of stock when I looked. I'll check again today then! Failing that I'll give screwfix a bash. Did look on their website though and couldn't find any.


----------



## dazaston (Jun 17, 2009)

Got mine from wilkinsons stores only 79p each for the angled type or 59p for the straight 1s.
Daz


----------



## _simon_ (Nov 27, 2007)

B&Q had some in this time.


----------

